# The urge for multiple sexual partners...



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Does it make you a bad person?

I love our lass i really do, but i just love 5hagging too.

Everybody's like this aren't they surely?

I guess it's just if you act upon those urges then you're a wrong 'un? Apart from if you're in one of these new age 'I'll watch some bloke plough through you whilst i stand at the end of the bed having a tug' relationships. Each to their own but thems just not my bag.

Is that what a marriage really comes down to? You decided your going to fight the urge to sow your seed elsewhere until the end of your days?

What's the question? I don't even know myself, just my post lunch thoughts in a thread.


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

yes im the same, got a wife, but would like to **** every women walking with in reason lol

i think its in a mans wild nstinct to want to breed.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Can see this moving to the adults lounge shortly. But I think the answers yes. Everyone does.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

its evolution, men are hardwired to go forth and spread the seed and ensure his genetic legacy with as many women and children as possible

edit: i mean he fuks the women to have kids, not the kids too


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Does it make you a bad person?
> 
> I love our lass i really do, but i just love 5hagging too.
> 
> ...


Well if you were allowed to go off and smash some strange then shouldn't your other half be allowed too as well ?

Personally im not the type to stand at the end of the bed and watch while having a tug, the fella's that do seem a little strange to me and i have met a few who were into that sort of thing.

I think it takes two of a kind to get into "The Lifestyle" cause it is a lifestyle really.

There are also Same Room situations, so you and your lass make friends with another couple who are starting out and you pretty much bang in the same room and watch each other so no contact between you and your lass and the other couple.

I reckon same room action is as far as i would go at the moment if i were to do anything, if you look at couples who are into all of it they are generally at an age and also stage in their relationship where they are so rock solid it's like water off a ducks back to em.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> its evolution, men are hardwired to go forth and spread the seed and ensure his genetic legacy with as many women and children as possible
> 
> esit: i mean he fuks the women to have kids, not the kids too


This, society just says we should have one partner IMO. Not that we'd survive trying to openly have more than one.... everyone always gets caught out. Best to stay loyal, fight the urge until it becomes second nature and destroy your woman every chance you get


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I was even going out with a stunner at one time and still gave the go-ahead for an ugly fatty to give me a blowy, was cool at the time but afterwards I just think 'Why?'


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

everyone thinks about it, me and the missus talk about who we would fcuk (whilst watching porn, normal movies and tv). but commitment means keeping it all as a fantasy and putting your partner first.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> everyone thinks about it, me and the missus talk about who we would fcuk (whilst watching porn, normal movies and tv). but commitment means keeping it all as a fantasy and putting your partner first.


Old Skool. I like this train of thought.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> Old Skool. I like this train of thought.


im very old skool lol.

even if it was offered to me on a plate by the sexiest woman alive and no-one else would ever find out, id still politely decline, go home, tell my missus about it then fcuk her senseless whilst thinking of the other woman lmao


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

It all comes down to who you end up with.

me and my missus are madly sexually compatible, try anything bar sharing one another.

still, everyone gets them urges, even your missus. Me and my missus view on the situation is, if your happy you wont cheat, if you aint you will.

So, keep each other happy, sexually and all and you should be good to go.

If not...TINDER.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you would be weird if YOU DIDN'T want to **** other people


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

:lol: massive reps and man points to @BettySwallocks

That opening post was worded to perfection. And really tickled me


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

That's precisely why i'm not getting married.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

First and foremost I think you've got to be true to yourself. You only get one life.

Of course, being true to yourself might also mean being faithful to a life partner, someone you truly love and can see yourself growing old with. But I see so many people I know in convenient relationships for a variety of reasons... I just think "what's the point".

Sure it's possible to cheat on a partner you love, you will probably get away with it if clever enough, but you're risking a hell of a lot, not only your future happiness but also hurting someone you love. Equally though, it's also possible to cheat yourself by dedicating yourself to someone that's not right.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

I wonder if this is a state of mind that changes with age?? I think most blokes in their 20's love the chase, but once I hit 30 I was quite happy to settle down.

Didn't feel like I was repressing any great desire to spread my seed, but working 12 hours a day, training and doing all the other stuff that comes with day to day life, don't have the time or the energy these day to go off chasing women - one is enough trouble!!! (Just make sure it is a good one)


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

OP made me laugh @BettySwallocks

I have just seen a new post with someone looking for swingers in your area? Best of both worlds


----------



## martyk007 (Feb 19, 2014)

I've been with my bird since i was 18 and now i'm 26 she is till the only person i have ever had sex with, its a good thing and a bad thing in the sense that i always wondered what it would be like with another girl, is the grass greener sort of thing? I have went with other girls during the time i have been with her but it didnt feel right and i soon found out the grass is not always greener and i also felt really bad aswell so i'm glad i havent had full blown sex with anyone else but the temptation is always there especially after a few beer lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

It's a bit like cutting I suppose. You see something you like the look of and you think "Fúck, I want a piece of that...", it's human nature. You know you musn't go for it though, you might enjoy it while you're having it but afterwards you'll be kicking your own árse over it and thinking "Was that really worth it?".


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Will101 said:


> I wonder if this is a state of mind that changes with age?? I think most blokes in their 20's love the chase, but once I hit 30 I was quite happy to settle down.
> 
> Didn't feel like I was repressing any great desire to spread my seed, but working 12 hours a day, training and doing all the other stuff that comes with day to day life, don't have the time or the energy these day to go off chasing women - one is enough trouble!!! (Just make sure it is a good one)


I'm the total opposite mate, was quite happy in a relationship when in my teens/early 20s. So while it's probably a state of mind, I don't think it's age dependant... I know serial shaggers in their 50s :lol:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Men are hard-wired by evolution to look for opportunities to sneak a bit more of our DNA into the gene pool, simply because our male ancestors who did have the urge and the where-with-all to do that outnumber the ones who didn't.

We are also hardwired to be intolerant of other men coming near our women. It ends up with a hypocritical double-standard where we would contemplate sniffing around another woman, but would rip the plums off any man who did that to us - but that double-standard maximises our contribution to the gene pool, and evolutionary pressure is a damn sight stronger than concepts of fairness & ethics.

You can't feel guilty about having the urge - it's what you actually do about it that counts.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

I said:


> It's a bit like cutting I suppose. You see something you like the look of and you think "Fúck' date=' I want a piece of that...", it's human nature. You know you musn't go for it though, you might enjoy it while you're having it but afterwards you'll be kicking your own árse over it and thinking "Was that really worth it?".[/quote']
> 
> Ha ha, fantastic comparison


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

This thread is deep.


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

If those urges are strong enough you're better to sack off the partner and go through a load of women without having to cheat.

Used to cheat on a previous girlfriend and whilst at the time i thought it was rad I'd always feel pretty **** afterwards and it ate away at me for a long time until i had the balls to call it a day and bin the gf off.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

many have done it and many have lived to regret it,myself included.,but it was good at the time.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

silverzx said:


> This thread is deep.


balls deep


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

In the past i have done it , not proud of it , but i did have a great time , POF has a lot to answer for ! im now engaged and id be lying if i said i haven't ever thought of it ! i just think to myself is it worth losing everything , for a bit of meaningless sex.

I actually find women just as bad ! there was plenty of time in the past were i hooked up with girls/women on pof who was in a relationship or married.

Was out Friday with the lads was talking to some girl , told me she had a Boyfriend , 10 mins later she was asking me to go around the back of the club for a chat haha i asked her was it for a chat or a bang and she replied i just want you to bang me haha.. at that point i went and got a chicken kebab and got a taxi home to my Mrs ! And just banged her brains out instead ! Temptation will always be there and it normal it just how you deal with it.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

JPO said:


> In the past i have done it , not proud of it , but i did have a great time , POF has a lot to answer for ! im now engaged and id be lying if i said i haven't ever thought of it ! i just think to myself is it worth losing everything , for a bit of meaningless sex.
> 
> I actually find women just as bad ! there was plenty of time in the past were i hooked up with girls/women on pof who was in a relationship or married.
> 
> Was out Friday with the lads was talking to some girl , told me she had a Boyfriend , 10 mins later she was asking me to go around the back of the club for a chat haha i asked her was it for a chat or a bang and she replied i just want you to bang me haha.. at that point i went and got a chicken kebab and got a taxi home to my Mrs ! And just banged her brains out instead ! Temptation will always be there and it normal it just how you deal with it.


you're the bigger man for turning it down mate, I've got a lot of respect for that. I'm not 100% I could turn something as easy as that down.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> you're the bigger man for turning it down mate, I've got a lot of respect for that. I'm not 100% I could turn something as easy as that down.


Don't get me wrong i really thought about it , she was a worldie , plus scouse (we all no scouse girls are filthy ) but just removed myself as quick as i could, now if that was 3 years ago i would of had her round the back without a second thought.

funny how things change , i used to have a serious sex addiction , id trawl POF and Fab swingers everyday and hook up at least a couple of gilrs a week . then i met my fiance on a lads holiday , had a holiday romance and never looked back


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

So if your ever single get on Fabswingers or POF you will never be short of sex its soo easy ha !


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

As long as she doesn't find out is all good

Same with me...i dont want to know. If i do im out of the door


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

graham58 said:


> many have done it and many have lived to regret it,myself included.,but it was good at the time.


 ohhhhhhh graham...all my shattered illusions of graham the great!!!! u cheated


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> As long as she doesn't find out is all good
> 
> Same with me...i dont want to know. If i do im out of the door


We have womens intuition on our side..WE ALWAYS FIND OUT....we smell it on u.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> We have womens intuition on our side..WE ALWAYS FIND OUT....we smell it on u.


I shower after sex lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't sit too well with the 'it's our caveman thing we need to,spread seed syndrome' no no not really coz u no longer have the urge to hunt down a big fury animal to kill and eat do ya so u can't pick and choose which historic addiction u have sadly been left with and it just so happens to be the one that involves sex..lol no boys nooooooo.

I think it's curiosity greener grass etc but the truth is if u did get the chance to go ahead and do it without my comebacks the 'void' would never really be filled ( no pun) sex is all to do with big fat ego. I think if ur with someone and feel u need to get on the merry go round of multiple nothing wrong with it but end the relationship first and go fill ya boots...can't have cake and eat.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I shower after sex lol


Lol...we have extra senses


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I think if ur with someone and feel u need to get on the merry go round of multiple nothing wrong with it but end the relationship first and go fill ya boots...can't have cake and eat.


therein lies the crux of the problem, when you're single women wont look at you, as soon as you get in a relationship theyre all over you like a rash, its like they only want what someone else already has :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

No all women are as bright as yourself ????


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> therein lies the crux of the problem, when you're single women wont look at you, as soon as you get in a relationship theyre all over you like a rash, its like they only want what someone else already has :lol:


Or....maybe when the guy is with someone he ooooozes confidence charm and good looks and therefore has women drooling 

When ur single u tend to 'look about' more and it's abit like looking at the boiling kettle that never seems to boil...when least expecting it..there it is. That said ... I'm trying not to watch the kettle lol


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Everybody has urges but you need to control or it never ends up well. Just wait until the test level drops off cycle and that usually cures all urges lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

When I'm in a relationship women always try it on with me so it's hard.

When I'm single I don't know what the fcuk I'm doing wrong but it's much harder to bed someone


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> No all women are as bright as yourself ????


Il take the risk of getting beaten up by all other women on here ..but

Most women are stupid, needy, and gullible when it comes to men. Aside from that most are crap drivers, talk about hair and makeup too much and are usually boring in bed....please note I said most not all and it's my opinion I'm allowed. Runs.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

100 % right

Make it easier they being like that lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I don't sit too well with the 'it's our caveman thing we need to,spread seed syndrome' no no not really coz u no longer have the urge to hunt down a big fury animal to kill and eat do ya so u can't pick and choose which historic addiction u have sadly been left with and it just so happens to be the one that involves sex..lol no boys nooooooo.
> 
> I think it's curiosity greener grass etc but the truth is if u did get the chance to go ahead and do it without my comebacks the 'void' would never really be filled ( no pun) sex is all to do with big fat ego. I think if ur with someone and feel u need to get on the merry go round of multiple nothing wrong with it but end the relationship first and go fill ya boots...can't have cake and eat.


You're wrong... as ever :whistling:

Why do most men (if not all) have the same curiosity then... the same 'curiosity' that many male mammals also have? Maybe the ego is part of the system... but again... if all men are generally the same (from many different cultures), it's obviously something that's 'up there'.

I'm not suggesting it's not something you can consciously be overcome if you choose to though... but it's still there.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

We are Animals haha

Gets worst on cycle lol


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Does it make you a bad person?
> 
> I love our lass i really do, but i just love 5hagging too.
> 
> ...


Yep, I can empathise with your frustrations. I have some crazy f*ck off desires to shag nearly all females (but not fat ones). I'm proud to be loyal but don't half get off on watching some hard-core porn for releasing some of my sexual frustrations. Wife watches it with me and a good role play f*cking helps too lol. I guarantee my Mr's feels the same.... F*cking Bitch! :confused1:


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> ohhhhhhh graham...all my shattered illusions of graham the great!!!! u cheated


yes ,hands up i cheated,but it was over 25 years ago when i was young and full of testosterone,natural by the way lol,but ive been a good boy since :laugh:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

2004mark said:


> You're wrong... as ever :whistling:
> 
> Why do most men (if not all) have the same curiosity then... the same 'curiosity' that many male mammals also have? Maybe the ego is part of the system... but again... if all men are generally the same (from many different cultures), it's obviously something that's 'up there'.
> 
> I'm not suggesting it's not something you can consciously be overcome if you choose to though... but it's still there.


As ever??? Erm No..

Women have the curiosity too so it's not only a male thing and in other cultures they prob do too but u wouldn't be able to assess that as in many other cultures women wouldn't be 'allowed' to express it. Pfffft shush marky boy!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

graham58 said:


> yes ,hands up i cheated,but it was over 25 years ago when i was young and full of testosterone,natural by the way lol,but ive been a good boy since :laugh:


Ok..tick


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Il take the risk of getting beaten up by all other women on here ..but
> 
> Most women are stupid, needy, and gullible when it comes to men. Aside from that most are crap drivers, talk about hair and makeup too much and are usually boring in bed....please note I said most not all and it's my opinion I'm allowed. Runs.


seem to know woman well


----------



## massagegaluk (Oct 28, 2014)

It's natural.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

In for lengthy scientifically backed reply later


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Test400 obviously doing its thang then pal?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

graham58 said:


> seem to know woman well


Of course I'm all man  ( allegedly)


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Of course I'm all man  ( allegedly)


think you are a bit confused,all woman maybe.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Can relate to this so much. Although I love our lass...i'd love to smash some of her mates in and some lasses she hates (fcuk knows why just does it for me :lol: )

Makes me should I just be single...then settle down in a few years once i've had some more fun.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

graham58 said:


> think you are a bit confused,all woman maybe.


No I'd never say that now would I...


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Or....maybe when the guy is with someone he ooooozes confidence charm and good looks and therefore has women drooling
> 
> When ur single u tend to 'look about' more and it's abit like looking at the boiling kettle that never seems to boil...when least expecting it..there it is. That said ... I'm trying not to watch the kettle lol


I read a study recenty which I can't be bothered to find now.

When women were asked to judge the attractiveness of men, from photos, they judged men higher when told that other women had judged them higher.

It's like they had already been approved by other women which affirmed that it was ok to like them.

Caveman/cavewoman instinct is annoying sometimes.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> We have womens intuition on our side..*WE ALWAYS FIND OUT*....we smell it on u.


This is bullsh!t


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

Sex is just the urge people have been conditioned to believe the expression of is a good thing (in the West, and by and large).

You can read about 'expressing your sexuality' in Cosmo, in GQ, and plenty of people will advocate any sort of expression between two consenting adults.

However you won't find anyone in the maintstream advocating expressing your natural violent side, or expressing your natural criminal side, or expressing your natural 'take risks' side, or even expressing your natural lazy side. 'lie around all day doing nothing? Those f-ing scroungers! Let them all starve!'.

There is a reason for most religious texts and most legal systems placing 'do not covet your neighbours wife/hubby' alongside 'do not kill your neighbour'.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Make things simple. Convince the miss to go threesome. If you both enjoy then is a win win.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I used to! Used to cheat on all my girlfriend's. Completely different person now though. Not interested in other women really. Yeah I'll see one on tv maybe and think she's decent or whatever but I never have the urge to go with anyone else. I'm a boring ****!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Just have a **** with your left hand


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

frenchpress said:


> Sex is just the urge people have been conditioned to believe the expression of is a good thing (in the West, and by and large).
> 
> You can read about 'expressing your sexuality' in Cosmo, in GQ, and plenty of people will advocate any sort of expression between two consenting adults.
> 
> ...


Uhmmmmm

View attachment 161069


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Depends on the person you're with. My wife satisfies me in every way I've asked her to, why would I want anybody else just for meaningless sex? Add to that the fact that I respect and love her too much to even think about doing someone else.

Obviously the exception is Natalie Portman, but my wife knows this and has her celebrity shag too, and even in the trillion to one chance that did happen I wouldn't be able to do it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm in support of the evolutionary explanation: men try to spread their seed as wide as they can and women try to find the best man with the best genes/provisions. So we're all looking in order to give our genes the best chance; women are trying to find the best possible mate (and a better one might come along when she's already in a relationship) and men are looking for as many fertile, genetically healthy women as possible (of which there are of course many, all the time).

Men also need to stay around long enough to ensure a pregnancy is theirs and that the baby survives so he also needs to provide and fight off any other males. So there is also, supposedly, an instinct to commit to ensure the survival of his young. But by commitment, I don't mean faithful...he still wants to spread his seed too...have his cake and eat it basically.

That's all on the primitive level though of course and we are more than just our instincts. What constitutes as a provider for example is no longer just a big burly, aggressive man; it's culturally defined e.g. a man who offers emotional support or money or makes day to day life happy etc. And we have the intelligence to weigh up the pros and cons; to decide how cheating could affect our future happiness.

I think we're all just a big ball of instincts and higher intelligence and for some people the instinct wins the fight and they shag around (either a lifestyle choice or cheating) and for others, if in a relationship, commitment and foresight wins. But for those who are able to stay faithful...I don't think their commitment negates desire...they just keep it as fantasy.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Bixx said:


> Awww


You fell for that?!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Varg said:


> I read a study recenty which I can't be bothered to find now.
> 
> When women were asked to judge the attractiveness of men, from photos, they judged men higher when told that other women had judged them higher.
> 
> ...


Arrrr but u see this is what I said earlier 'some' women are stupid when it comes to men.....I'd never be swayed to like a pic because it was already viewed higher by another female...hell no..she might have been desperate and thought his pout with beard looked amazing!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

EctoSize said:


> This is bullsh!t


Oh u must be referring to the time u did it and hahahaha she never found out......NO this is the other type of woman who knows ur **** but thinks ur not worth telling she knew all along but enjoys watching ur smug face ......that's called quietly flipped on it's ass :bounce:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Oh u must be referring to the time u did it and hahahaha she never found out......NO this is the other type of woman who knows ur **** but thinks ur not worth telling she knew all along but enjoys watching ur smug face ......that's called quietly *flipped on it's ass * :bounce:


Picsornoflipedontoyour****


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Arrrr but u see this is what I said earlier 'some' women are stupid when it comes to men.....I'd never be swayed to like a pic because it was already viewed higher by another female...hell no..*she might have been desperate and thought his pout with beard looked amazing*!


AHEM, tell me its not true tho


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Picsornoflipedontoyour****


In my photos but don't tell everyone ~wink~


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> AHEM, tell me its not true tho


Lol..ok yours does ..but not all


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

I've never felt an urge to have multiple sexual partners, having learned pretty early that (virtually all) men weren't for trusting.

It's resulted in me being quite self-reliant and not particularly needy (except for about 36hours every month:lol

I would say I don't fall into @Skye666's group of most women especially when it comes to driving, which is amazing and my parking is even better - Even @DiggyV will testify


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> You fell for that?!


Trust me mate, every word of that is true  . Sex just isn't that big a deal to us, yeah we do it plenty but we don't fall apart without it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Leigh L said:


> I've never felt an urge to have multiple sexual partners, having learned pretty early that (virtually all) men weren't for trusting.
> 
> It's resulted in me being quite self-reliant and not particularly needy (except for about 36hours every month:lol
> 
> I would say I don't fall into @Skye666's group of most women especially when it comes to driving, which is amazing and my parking is even better - Even @DiggyV will testify


Lol...it's prob fair to say any women on here generally won't fall into it or you would be eaten alive by the guys. Oh wait...I can park perfectly on the left side but not on the right so I might be leaning to the 'crap driver' side only abit tho


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

View attachment 161071


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MF88 said:


> Depends on the person you're with. My wife satisfies me in every way I've asked her to, why would I want anybody else just for meaningless sex? Add to that the fact that I respect and love her too much to even think about doing someone else.


Well said, I am the same. But I love looking at fit women but would never do anything...........


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Well said, I am the same. But I love looking at fit women but would never do anything...........


she lurks here doesnt she, just cough if you cant speak HG


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

seandog69 said:


> she lurks here doesnt she, just cough if you cant speak HG


You fcuking bust me up, bud. :lol:

P.s. That's high praise coming from me, because I'm a fcuking funny dude.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> You fcuking bust me up, bud. :lol:
> 
> P.s. That's high praise coming from me, because I'm a fcuking funny dude.


 :blush:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hera said:


> I'm in support of the evolutionary explanation: men try to spread their seed as wide as they can and women try to find the best man with the best genes/provisions. So we're all looking in order to give our genes the best chance; women are trying to find the best possible mate (and a better one might come along when she's already in a relationship) and men are looking for as many fertile, genetically healthy women as possible (of which there are of course many, all the time).
> 
> Men also need to stay around long enough to ensure a pregnancy is theirs and that the baby survives so he also needs to provide and fight off any other males. So there is also, supposedly, an instinct to commit to ensure the survival of his young. But by commitment, I don't mean faithful...he still wants to spread his seed too...have his cake and eat it basically.
> 
> ...


This is what I believe

I also strongly believe that we are a product of our environment, therefore times and change people change, meaning that everyone is capable of cheating

Wouldn't mind your opinion on this!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> In my photos but don't tell everyone ~wink~


Gone looking il be back in a while... .. .. .......... ... ... . mg:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> This is what I believe
> 
> I also strongly believe that we are a product of our environment, therefore times and change people change, meaning that everyone is capable of cheating
> 
> Wouldn't mind your opinion on this!


I don't believe that we're a 'product' of our environment but we certainly influence and are affected by it and I'm quite mindful of that. I therefore try to ensure that I positively influence my relationship and respond to anything negative...otherwise things can go downhill without anyone releasing it until its' too late.

I personally believe that anyone is capable of cheating given the right conditions. And for some people, those conditions may need to be incredibly strong e.g:

feeling neglected by parter + slow self-esteem + no intimacy in relationship + no communication in relationship + incredibly forceful attractive work college => cheating

I personally think that many (though not all) people cheat because there is an issue in their relationship e.g. lack of intimacy, lack of communication, feeling neglected, not spending time together etc. When in that state I think that people are more likely to go elsewhere, especially if the opportunity lands in their lap. I therefore think that it's important to be continually mindful of the state of your relationship and always work as a team to ensure it's a happy and nurturing one.

Of course some people cheat just because they can and others just succumb to temptation when it's presented to them. I've know a number of cheaters and their motivations are all different e.g:

- One was married with kids; he adored his wife in every way with the exception of their sex life, so he went elsewhere for that satisfaction

- another settled. She felt the clock ticking, settled and then suddenly a wonderful, younger man walked into her life and she jumped ship (after some serious infidelity)

- someone had the chance to finally sleep with someone he had always wanted to sleep with; his fantasy was available and so he took it with both hands!

- another just did not communicate with his wife; they lived separate lives and he felt utterly neglected by her. They didn't even share a bed for a year until he cheated with someone else who had attended to his emotional needs

The first person was tbh quite a selfish person! I don't think he ever really cared who he was hurting. The last two however are two of the nicest people I know; they're the last people I'd expect to cheat...but given the right conditions they did.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> AHEM, tell me its not true tho


Not true tho mehhhh their in a draw somewhere them pics


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Gone looking il be back in a while... .. .. .......... ... ... . mg:


Lol..oops


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I just think that most guys get into relationships with the wrong women in the first place, god knows why, but they settle for second best for whatever reason and then are always looking to stray.

That said, my current woman is all i could ask for in the fact that she is pretty, fun, we have a great sex life, she's financially stable and everyone loves her, she's my best mate basically but of course i'm still gonna think about other women.

Ultimately if your bird doesn't do it for you then get rid, but don't feel guilty for thinking about other women, cos she probably thinks about other men too!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..oops


OMG!  Im now needing a :sleeping:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm a weird bloke if I'm with a woman in a relationship and we have an active sex then no not interested in cheating/looking elsewhere rather just fcuk her all day


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> I'm a weird bloke if I'm with a woman in a relationship and we have an active sex then no not interested in cheating/looking elsewhere rather just fcuk her all day


+1.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> OMG!  Im now needing a :sleeping:


Sorry to have bored u to sleep....I now need a


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

It's the thrill of not getting caught that what attracts men!!

I honestly think cheating ect. Has a lot to do with social networks! Without Facebook, Twitter, snachat, tinder ect. The men would not even be tempted. Until a night out of course....


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

2004mark said:


> You're wrong... as ever :whistling:
> 
> Why do most men (if not all) have the same curiosity then... the same 'curiosity' that many male mammals also have? Maybe the ego is part of the system... but again... if all men are generally the same (from many different cultures), it's obviously something that's 'up there'.
> 
> I'm not suggesting it's not something you can consciously be overcome if you choose to though... but it's still there.


Not disagreeing; just going to point out that most female animals are just as slaggy as the males.

The majority of female animals are only convinced that they are being mated by the most suitable male until an even more virile, suitable male comes along.

The majority of female animals don't give a **** about sexual monogamy, maintaining a partner to rear offspring is an entirely different issue.

Do Some Birds Cheat to Avoid Inbreeding?

We're all as bad as each other and any of you blokes who think your missus isn't eyeing up the opposite sex as much as you are must be living in a whole world of denial


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> therein lies the crux of the problem, when you're single women wont look at you, as soon as you get in a relationship theyre all over you like a rash, its like they only want what someone else already has :lol:





WilsonR6 said:


> When I'm in a relationship women always try it on with me so it's hard.
> 
> When I'm single I don't know what the fcuk I'm doing wrong but it's much harder to bed someone


Someone may have posted about it already, google "female pre-selection"


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Craig92 said:


> It's the thrill of not getting caught that what attracts men!!
> 
> I honestly think cheating ect. Has a lot to do with social networks! Without Facebook, Twitter, snachat, tinder ect. The men would not even be tempted. Until a night out of course....


So 10 years ago, hardly anybody cheated or thought about it???


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

barsnack said:


> you would be weird if YOU DIDN'T want to **** other people


Im really fuvking weird then mate :/


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I can resist anything except a big pair of t!ts :001_tt2:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Sorry to have bored u to sleep....I now need a


Ahh you didn't catch my drift... We mere mortal men usualy like a nap following a violent mas tur ba ti on session


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

gcortese said:


> Im really fuvking weird then mate :/


fair play if that works for you


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

@BettySwallocks


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

martyk007 said:


> I've been with my bird since i was 18 and now i'm 26 she is till the only person i have ever had sex with, its a good thing and a bad thing in the sense that i always wondered what it would be like with another girl, is the grass greener sort of thing? I have went with other girls during the time i have been with her but it didnt feel right and i soon found out the grass is not always greener and i also felt really bad aswell so i'm glad i havent had full blown sex with anyone else but the temptation is always there especially after a few beer lol


More often than not it isn't if you have a diamond.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I've been with the mrs for 5 years, Married for 1 and the urge doesn't go away - you just learn that not all urges need to be given in to and think of the bigger picture a bit.

Its definitely a primeval thing IMO (and to whoever said about not hunting food... yes - yes I do) so is only overridden by our moral compass when we 'grow up'.

I'll never stop wanting to see another pair of boobs though lol.


----------



## martyk007 (Feb 19, 2014)

empzb said:


> More often than not it isn't if you have a diamond.


thats the thing though she is perfect for me in every sense she is effectively my best friend and we also have a child together, that is why my head be's pickled


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Oh u must be referring to the time u did it and hahahaha she never found out......NO this is the other type of woman who knows ur **** but thinks ur not worth telling she knew all along but enjoys watching ur smug face ......that's called quietly flipped on it's ass :bounce:


makes nooooo sense whatsoever...brownie points for saying it with conviction though :lol:


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Marriage was brought about to stop the population expanding to quickly. It is now normal to get married and only have kids with one person. If this wasnt the case and men slept with lets say 10 women. He'd probably have 20 odd kids instead of 2or3. If a couple of generations done this our population would expand 10-fold and the economy wouldn't be able to cope. It is struggling now which is why china had a child birth policy in place, not to sure if its still about. But yer I believe this is why marriage was brough about and I think thinking about other people is normal but its wrong in todays society to do it.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't have these urges tbh.

Sure I will think "she looks good!" but I love my wife we've been together since age 21 and we're 28 now with a 2.5 year old daughter.

Nothing wrong with it but for me sex is only a small aspect of life I am too busy with other things to think about having sex with other women lol.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

bumping thread, urge is getting overwhelming, must. keep. the faith.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

lets pray that @BettySwallocks wife doesn't check his history.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

j0rd4n500 said:


> lets pray that @BettySwallocks wife doesn't check his history.


It might just kick her ar5e in to gear, this is day 4 of no hankey pankey now.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

j0rd4n500 said:


> Marriage was brought about to stop the population expanding to quickly. It is now normal to get married and only have kids with one person. If this wasnt the case and men slept with lets say 10 women. *He'd probably have 20 odd kids instead of 2or3*. If a couple of generations done this our population would expand 10-fold and the economy wouldn't be able to cope. It is struggling now which is why china had a child birth policy in place, not to sure if its still about. But yer I believe this is why marriage was brough about and I think thinking about other people is normal but its wrong in todays society to do it.


There's two things you're failing to take into consideration though. Firstly there isn't an endless supply of women... it's about 50/50 lol (so if every guy has 10 kids so does every woman (on average)), secondly people are able to act responsibly in the absence of marriage... I've never been married (at 33) and don't have any children.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Haha yep my roster is running dry at the minute  so its been a few weeks for me now. sad times haha but I'm sure you will be fine, just dont get too drunk and dont do narcotics thats when I get really bad.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Yer I know what your saying dont get me wrong, but alot of people I know now find it acceptable to sleep with 10+ girls it seems the normal thing. (I'm quite young). I was pointing out if marriage, love and all this stuff which people believe in wasnt real. Then people would sleep around and there would be 10children to ea person, which obviously would make the economy pretty f**ked.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Every man has the urge; its what makes us men lol.

But could never do it; love the mrs too much.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Bixx said:


> This thread makes me feel ill  wonder if blokes would still take women for granted if they acted like men. Makes me laugh because men are so territorial. Bunch of hypocrites lol


ahhh take it with a pinch of salt i'm only jesting.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Bixx said:


> Maybe you are, but this thread is just the harsh reality of how the majority think/act :banghead: LOL


but isn't it exactly the same for women? in fact of course it is, you've only got to bump in to a drunken hen party to see.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Just have a **** with your left hand


But what if you're left handed? lol.... I'm not, and cannot w*nk with my left hand to save my life. right hand knows exactly what to do and when.... :thumb:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

need to sleep round while young, im only 24 but slept with a fair few women fat ones skinny ones, big bums, big tits, filthy, conservative. tall, short.

it does and will get boring, end of the day a vagina is just a vagina, current girlfriend isnt the absolute best looking girl iv been with, she doesnt have the biggest boobs or the biggest bum, but she plays football, we game together, we go to pub together and watch football very sexually compatible very nice girl, responsible with money. No casual sex to me would be worth the very happy relationship iv found myself in.

always cheated in the past always been a bit of a **** boyfriend really, if your in a long term relationship and regularly cheating your just a coward really or using the girl your with for support / money.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Bixx said:


> For some women probably, but in my experience most women in relationships wouldn't dare go home with another bloke. Majority of men, given the chance, wouldn't think twice if a girl threw themselves at him.
> 
> *I'm more into girls these days* after my experiences with men anyways lol


yeah you're probably right.

and way to go (the bit in bold) great thing to tell a sexually frustrated bloke on test :nono:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Bixx said:


> For some women probably, but in my experience most women in relationships wouldn't dare go home with another bloke. Majority of men, given the chance, wouldn't think twice if a girl threw themselves at him.
> 
> I'm more into girls these days after my experiences with men anyways lol


heavily disagree to be fair, a percentage of men and women are just as bad as each other, amount of women i slept with on pof / in night clubs who where getting texts from partners or where only available at certain times, also seen plenty of hen parties slowly picked off as the night goes on.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

gycraig said:


> need to sleep round while young, im only 24 but slept with a fair few women fat ones skinny ones, big bums, big tits, filthy, conservative. tall, short.
> 
> it does and will get boring, end of the day a vagina is just a vagina, current girlfriend isnt the absolute best looking girl iv been with, she doesnt have the biggest boobs or the biggest bum, but she plays football, we game together, we go to pub together and watch football very sexually compatible very nice girl, responsible with money. No casual sex to me would be worth the very happy relationship iv found myself in.
> 
> always cheated in the past always been a bit of a **** boyfriend really, if your in a relationship and cheating your just a coward really or using the girl your with for support / money.


I agree on the sh*t boyfriend part if you cheat.

Although I beg to differ on the different pussies getting boring, especially on test, im the same age as you and I couldn't even tell you how many I've done (would hazard a guess between 60 & 80) and if I was single I know i'd be out chasing different every week, could never see it getting boring, ever. Apart from maybe when i'm old and grey with low natty test and not being 'on' that's the only way I could ever see it not interesting me.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

BettySwallocks said:


> I agree on the sh*t boyfriend part if you cheat.
> 
> Although I beg to differ on the different pussies getting boring, especially on test, im the same age as you and I couldn't even tell you how many I've done (would hazard a guess between 60 & 80) and if I was single I know i'd be out chasing different every week, could never see it getting boring, ever. Apart from maybe when i'm old and grey with low natty test and not being 'on' that's the only way I could ever see it not interesting me.


different strokes i guess. fun at the time but ultimately you wake up and its just another notch


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2014)

Bixx said:


> For some women probably, but in my experience most women in relationships wouldn't dare go home with another bloke. Majority of men, given the chance, wouldn't think twice if a girl threw themselves at him.
> 
> I'm more into girls these days after my experiences with men anyways lol


25 and knows sweet fcuk all....

You got any cotton wool for sale on that planet you live on?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I kind of got it out of my system when I was younger, been with the mrs since I was 24 and I'm nearly 40... haven't stayed yet. The Mrs can still knock my socks off in bed and the chances are a random shag would be crap (or would call the po po on my tren addled pervyness)

Bottom line ..... Not worth it. Unless it was a drunk and coked up kelly brook.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> 25 and knows sweet fcuk all....
> 
> You got any cotton wool for sale on that planet you live on?


Lol..harsh!!

Yes women do it too but I think bixx does have a point a guy would grab it without a single thought offered up but a woman will make her choices she won't necessarily always take that option even if she actually wanted to..i think is what she was saying. And look at this thread it's full of exactly that. I would hazard a guess of the women on this forum nearly all won't have cheated and u might have the odd one who has...take the same amount of men ..they prob all have. ...I'm not 25 do u accept this wise knowledge spawney? :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..harsh!!
> 
> Yes women do it too but I think bixx does have a point a guy would grab it without a single thought offered up but a woman will make her choices she won't necessarily always take that option even if she actually wanted to..i think is what she was saying. And look at this thread it's full of exactly that. I would hazard a guess of the women on this forum nearly all won't have cheated and u might have the odd one who has...take the same amount of men ..they prob all have. ...I'm not 25 do u accept this wise knowledge spawney? :whistling:


Thank you oh wise one lol 

Sadly because women almost expect men do it, you get no better thought of than a serial cheater would in a relationship.

The young lady I quoted had the pleasure of me for near enough 3 years so I stand by my original statement haha.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> 25 and knows sweet fcuk all....
> 
> You got any cotton wool for sale on that planet you live on?


Evolutionarily speaking, men seek quantity over quality and vice versa for women. Obviously we're not totally dictated by our instincts and genetics but they do play a role in our behaviour.

I think women who cheat tend to choose someone who they deem to be a step up from their current partner (of which their might not be many) whereas men's standards aren't quite so high. That is of course a generalisation though...it can work the other way around too. I knew a married women who was stereotypically sleeping with the mail man...she didn't deem him as better than her husband with the exception that he paid her more attention than her husband....he really was just for sex.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Right then. Here is the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth.

Humans are polygamous. Both men and women have an instinctive nature to be attracted to and seek sex from multiple partners, even while cohabiting with 1 long term partner. The female will seek out who she thinks will give them the healthiest baby. Without our technology and understanding of medicine our children wouldn't live long at all, so in a natural environment our women are supposed to have multiple children from multiple partners. If you are a man that is somewhat 'sub alpha' if you like.. if you arnt the most dominant of men then it's quite likely you can observe that during the period of your woman's ovulation her interest in sex with you will decrease, and her instinctive drive to seek out a stronger partner will be heightened. (Whether she acts on it is another matter).

Then we have the male who like almost all other male mammals instincts are to impregnate as many women as possible, but not only that the male on a concise level gets satisfaction from beating other men to the post and also great pride in conquering the female.

It is only law and created morals through the institution of modern Marriage that impose these polygamous boundaries upon us. It is NOT natural human behaviour to stick to 1 sexual partner. We may and do enter into unjust agreements with each other, and these agreements MOST find hard to honour, which is why we have 50% of marriages failing, relationships failing, dishonesty, lies, cheating, resentment.

Below is an interesting study conducted by the journal of marriage and family therapy.. The most relevant finding being ..

Percentage of women who say they would have an affair if they knew they would never get caught 68%

Percentage of men who say they would have an affair if they knew they would never get caught 74%

Thus PROVING all of my above points.

View attachment 161626


Infidelity Statistics | Statistic Brain

I now invite the white knights, the beta males, and of course the feminists to try and argue with biology, and millions of years of human behaviour with their 150 years of insecurity and jealousy based morality.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hera said:


> Evolutionarily speaking, men seek quantity over quality and vice versa for women. Obviously we're not totally dictated by our instincts and genetics but they do play a role in our behaviour.
> 
> I think women who cheat tend to choose someone who they deem to be a step up from their current partner (of which their might not be many) whereas men's standards aren't quite so high. That is of course a generalisation though...it can work the other way around too. I knew a married women who was stereotypically sleeping with the mail man...she didn't deem him as better than her husband with the exception that he paid her more attention than her husband....he really was just for sex.


It may be a generalisation but you are absolutely correct, see my post above.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

They didn't ask 100% of the male and female population, so the percentages quoted above only relate to those few asked. The whole "this is how humans are meant to be, it's from caveman times etc etc" is bull****. If you want to go out and cheat, don't be in a relationship. If you value random sex more than the person you're with, then you're either with that person for the wrong reasons or you're just a cünt. The wife and I are going through a dry spell at the minute, yes it's frustrating for me but I understand her reasons and I've not once thought about going elsewhere. People need to stop talking out their ****s and just realise they're ****ers/sluts.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> This, society just says we should have one partner IMO. Not that we'd survive trying to openly have more than one.... everyone always gets caught out. Best to stay loyal, fight the urge until it becomes second nature and destroy your woman every chance you get


It really is tragic that we are so heavily suppressed, if we do not do pretty much what you suggest here we are persecuted as being bad fathers, bad partners, bad people.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MF88 said:


> They didn't ask 100% of the male and female population, so the percentages quoted above only relate to those few asked. The whole "this is how humans are meant to be, it's from caveman times etc etc" is bull****. If you want to go out and cheat, don't be in a relationship. If you value random sex more than the person you're with, then you're either with that person for the wrong reasons or you're just a cünt. The wife and I are going through a dry spell at the minute, yes it's frustrating for me but I understand her reasons and I've not once thought about going elsewhere. People need to stop talking out their ****s and just realise they're ****ers/sluts.


If it is just bull**** from the caveman times then why is it still common practice?

I don't think anybody wants to cheat, i think people would like the restrictions lifted so that it wasn't deemed disrespectful to carry out our natural desires. I have a wife and I have done things she wouldn't approve of, that doesn't make me a **** and it certainly doesn't mean I don't love her or should leave her just because Iv done what is instinctive behaviour.

Somebody like yourself, can obstain from going with other people then that's great.. but, most don't, as the study suggests. And no 100% of people wernt asked but you can look at any study on the subject and you will get similar results. Your own opinion and morals aside, monogamy is not the normal behaviour for human beings, that's unarguable fact mate.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

In all my relationships i have never strayed. Very happy with the woman I am with and I have always rebuffed any interest that comes from other girls over the years.

A few years ago all the neighbors were shagging each other. The main instigators were two of the dominant women within that click.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> If it is just bull**** from the caveman times then why is it still common practice?
> 
> I don't think anybody wants to cheat, i think people would like the restrictions lifted so that it wasn't deemed disrespectful to carry out our natural desires. I have a wife and I have done things she wouldn't approve of, that doesn't make me a **** and it certainly doesn't mean I don't love her or should leave her just because Iv done what is instinctive behaviour.
> 
> Somebody like yourself, can obstain from going with other people then that's great.. but, most don't, as the study suggests. And no 100% of people wernt asked but you can look at any study on the subject and you will get similar results. Your own opinion and morals aside, monogamy is not the normal behaviour for human beings, that's unarguable fact mate.


Let's ask another question -

How many of those here that think it is natural practice to go shagging around have been cheated on themselves?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Thank you oh wise one lol
> 
> Sadly because women almost expect men do it, you get no better thought of than a serial cheater would in a relationship.
> 
> The young lady I quoted had the pleasure of me for near enough 3 years so I stand by my original statement haha.


Oh I see ...suddenly the mist clears lol

The pleasure of u :lol:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

And also, the comment that I'm sure most here will use "I've cheated but it doesn't mean I don't love my partner". Yes, it does. If you love somebody you wouldn't subject them to the pain that they would feel from that. The people who say that clearly don't know what love is.

And no, I haven't been cheated on but I know the heartbreak and emptiness I would feel if I was.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Let's ask another question -
> 
> How many of those here that think it is natural practice to go shagging around have been cheated on themselves?


I have been cheated on.

But that's not a relevent question is it. That's deviating away from actual studied behaviour and plucking at emotional situations.

I never said cheating is acceptable, read my post again mate.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MF88 said:


> And also, the comment that I'm sure most here will use "I've cheated but it doesn't mean I don't love my partner". Yes, it does. If you love somebody you wouldn't subject them to the pain that they would feel from that. The people who say that clearly don't know what love is.
> 
> And no, I haven't been cheated on but I know the heartbreak and emptiness I would feel if I was.


So you are saying that I don't love my wife and I don't know what love is?? **** off mate.

It really boggles my mind how people can completely disregard scientifically acknowledged and accepted behaviour which has been studied in depth, in favour of the new age bull**** moral code which I speak of.

If people that have or want to sleep with other people don't love their partners, then the majority of people don't love their partners . Because the majority of humans want to stray.

Brb just going to tell the wife that I must divorce her and we must live without each other because we BOTH are attracted to other people.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

This is the problem we have, people let short term emotion burden our long term health and happiness.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I have been cheated on.
> 
> But that's not a relevent question is it. That's deviating away from actual studied behaviour and plucking at emotional situations.
> 
> I never said cheating is acceptable, read my post again mate.


But the behaviour you keep saying has been studied is not a true reflection on all marriage, until they do a study of every married couple then it's meaningless.

In a more extreme situation, there could be a study out there saying that 75% of people would shag kids because most of the people surveyed were kiddy fiddlers. The study is only a reflection of the few people asked at the time, not a true reflection of everybody.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> So you are saying that I don't love my wife and I don't know what love is?? **** off mate.
> 
> It really boggles my mind how people can completely disregard scientifically acknowledged and accepted behaviour which has been studied in depth, in favour of the new age bull**** moral code which I speak of.
> 
> ...


When did I say attracted to others? I said ****ing others, big big difference mate.

And you're right, I'm saying if you love somebody you would never want to hurt them physically or emotionally. Cheating would be the ultimate betrayal of trust, thus causing emotional harm.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> It may be a generalisation but you are absolutely correct, see my post above.


Where I disagree with you though is the portrayal of humans as dictated by instinct. We are more than just instinct...we have evolved to have a higher intelligence which plays a tremendous role in our behaviour. Our laws and morals are the result of our higher functioning...something that is unique to human beings; to weigh up how best to proceed to ensure security for both oneself and ones offspring. Monogamy enables that. I for one know that it is absolutely in my best interests to stay with my husband; he's what I want in a provider for me and a father for my children. It would be moronic of me to jeopardise that security for a shag with someone else.

Evolutionarily speaking, staying in a monogamous relationship ensures the survival of the offspring, by continuing to provide for and protect them. And you see this in some other species too that are much more dictated by instinct than us humans.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MF88 said:


> But the behaviour you keep saying has been studied is not a true reflection on all marriage, *until they do a study of every married couple then it's meaningless.*
> 
> In a more extreme situation, there could be a study out there saying that 75% of people would shag kids because most of the people surveyed were kiddy fiddlers. The study is only a reflection of the few people asked at the time, not a true reflection of everybody.


Not even every married couple...there are soooo many unhappily married people; people who have quite frankly made the wrong choice. I think that a study of those in healthy relationships would be interesting. Whilst I'm sure every person would be attracted to other people, I doubt there would be such a strong desire to cheat.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MF88 said:


> When did I say attracted to others? I said ****ing others, big big difference mate.
> 
> And you're right, I'm saying if you love somebody you would never want to hurt them physically or emotionally. Cheating would be the ultimate betrayal of trust, thus causing emotional harm.


Sorry mate your getting this twisted. If your Mrs says to you today 'I don't want you training anymore, you being away for an hour every day to lift weights causes me emotional harm' would you stop? It is impossible to go through life keeping everybody happy, you should not give up everything that makes you a man to keep somebody else happy. There is not 1 couple on this earth that have not at 1 time upset their partner.

Now this is where you are getting twisted.. having sex with another woman would not be emotionaly harmful to your partner if she gave you permission and was ok with it right? What you are saying is its the lying and going behind her back which is wrong yeah? And that I completely agree with. But, if men were not put in the position where their only 2 options are a life of being single or having to suppress their normal natural sexuality then it wouldn't be an issue. Don't you think that's a very unfair ask of a human being? Set aside your natural sexual desires for the rest of your life, or be on your own without love from the rest of your life. Yeah, that's really the basis of a loving relationship that we are all looking for.

What would be far better, surely, is if we just accepted each other for what we are? Do you know what would happen if we did that, couples would be far happier, families wouldn't split up unnecessarily, divorce rates wouldn't be 50%. Nobody wants to do things that hurt our loved ones, so why don't we just accept our behaviour than try and suppress it which is the real ****ing issue.

and for you to say I don't love my wife when you don't know **** all about our relationship is extremely ignorant and arrogant.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Sorry mate your getting this twisted. If your Mrs says to you today 'I don't want you training anymore, you being away for an hour every day to lift weights causes me emotional harm' would you stop? It is impossible to go through life keeping everybody happy, you should not give up everything that makes you a man to keep somebody else happy. There is not 1 couple on this earth that have not at 1 time upset their partner.
> 
> Now this is where you are getting twisted.. having sex with another woman would not be emotionaly harmful to your partner if she gave you permission and was ok with it right? What you are saying is its the lying and going behind her back which is wrong yeah? And that I completely agree with. But, if men were not put in the position where their only 2 options are a life of being single or having to suppress their normal natural sexuality then it wouldn't be an issue. Don't you think that's a very unfair ask of a human being? Set aside your natural sexual desires for the rest of your life, or be on your own without love from the rest of your life. Yeah, that's really the basis of a loving relationship that we are all looking for.
> 
> ...


Only skimmed through but the main points I think I got. If it's consensual, then it's not cheating, therefore there's not a lot more to say on that. I am talking about cheating and going behind their back, lying to them etc.

You said you've done things she wouldn't approve of. Clearly that means it's non consensual and therefore cheating.

Anyway, we could go on all day arguing but neither of our opinions are going to change. So I've said all I have to say on the matter and don't want to fall out with a decent bloke on a message board over opinions.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I am in a loving relationship and we if ever argue,we don't have any jealousy,distrust,envy or delusions ,we are immensely happy to be with each other.We are also in a relationship that allows us both to explore our sexuality with others..Not to love others but to fulfill a sexual desire without any baggage attached or feelings of guilt /retribution..

Monogamy is the downfall of most relationships because for some reason the individuals feel like they own eachothers lives and any deviation is worse than death "Please" grow up.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> If it is just bull**** from the caveman times then why is it still common practice?
> 
> I don't think anybody wants to cheat, i think people would like the restrictions lifted so that it wasn't deemed disrespectful to carry out our natural desires. I have a wife and I have done things she wouldn't approve of, that doesn't make me a **** and it certainly doesn't mean I don't love her or should leave her just because Iv done what is instinctive behaviour.
> 
> Somebody like yourself, can obstain from going with other people then that's great.. but, most don't, as the study suggests. And no 100% of people wernt asked but you can look at any study on the subject and you will get similar results. Your own opinion and morals aside, monogamy is not the normal behaviour for human beings, that's unarguable fact mate.


Iv done the partner swapping open relationship thing iv dondone the monogamous thing as well. The only limitation in your own relationship is you and your partner if she isn't of the same opinion as the male it's probably a not a suitable relationship and she will most likely end up miserable.

However if both are game it can be vdry rewarding. Quite a lot of the time it's just the stigma attached / not wanting to hurt there partner that stops people


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gearchange said:


> I am in a loving relationship and we if ever argue,we don't have any jealousy,distrust,envy or delusions ,we are immensely happy to be with each other.We are also in a relationship that allows us both to explore our sexuality with others..Not to love others but to fulfill a sexual desire without any baggage attached or feelings of guilt /retribution..
> 
> Monogamy is the downfall of most relationships because for some reason the individuals feel like they own eachothers lives and any deviation is worse than death "Please" grow up.


That's the ticket mate. That's the very ticket.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Only skimmed through but the main points I think I got. If it's consensual, then it's not cheating, therefore there's not a lot more to say on that. I am talking about cheating and going behind their back, lying to them etc.
> 
> You said you've done things she wouldn't approve of. Clearly that means it's non consensual and therefore cheating.
> 
> Anyway, we could go on all day arguing but neither of our opinions are going to change. So I've said all I have to say on the matter and don't want to fall out with a decent bloke on a message board over opinions.


Yeah I have cheated and it sucks that rather than just being able to be myself and do as I wish in the open iv had to scuttle in the dark like a seedy little basted. I did in the past act very openly and honestly and my wife knows exactly my feelings on these matters but being honest just got me judgement, caused her stress. Being straight up gets people nowhere most of the time.

I never justified cheating and lying, i dont know where you got that from my original post, lying and cheating is the result of socially enforced sexual oppression, take away the oppression and there's no need to lie and cheat. That's all I was saying mate.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah I have cheated and it sucks that rather than just being able to be myself and do as I wish in the open iv had to scuttle in the dark like a seedy little basted. I did in the past act very openly and honestly and my wife knows exactly my feelings on these matters but being honest just got me judgement, caused her stress. Being straight up gets people nowhere most of the time.
> 
> I never justified cheating and lying, i dont know where you got that from my original post, lying and cheating is the result of socially enforced sexual oppression, *take away the oppression and there's no need to lie and cheat.* That's all I was saying mate.


Are you suggesting that those in monogamous relationships are oppressed or just those who have a desire to have multiple partners but have chosen a lifestyle that doesn't permit it?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Hera said:


> Are you suggesting that those in monogamous relationships are oppressed or just those who have a desire to have multiple partners but have chosen a lifestyle that doesn't permit it?


I think people choose a monogamous relationship because its the norm (most are sticklers for the norm) but when another cheats or strays from that within the boundaries of monogamy its an absolute disaster.And in my experience most if not all people in monogamous relationships have thoughts of sex outside of with their partner.

It is not so much the thought of hurting them that stops this happening but the thought of getting caught and all the fallout that goes with it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hera said:


> Are you suggesting that those in monogamous relationships are oppressed or just those who have a desire to have multiple partners but have chosen a lifestyle that doesn't permit it?


Not at all, there are of course people that have no desire to sleep with others, how or why I don't quite understand but they are out there. But they are the minority. The truth is most people do have the desire to have multiple sexual partners, even if it's just now and again, but they don't because of the repercussions that could ensue.

Going back to you other post about how you wouldn't because you wouldn't jeapordise your relationship.. what if your relationship wasn't in jeapardy and he was free from the emotional burdens that are jealousy and insecurity which seems to be the big issues.

If he was 100% fine with you being with another man occasionally and he understood and accepted our desires and behaviours, if you knew you would come home after and you relationship remained unaffected, would you?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2014)

Bixx said:


> Yet I still prefer girls!! LOL.


I knew that from the start haha. I have no problem with it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Not at all, there are of course people that have no desire to sleep with others, how or why I don't quite understand but they are out there. But they are the minority. The truth is most people do have the desire to have multiple sexual partners, even if it's just now and again, but they don't because of the repercussions that could ensue.
> 
> Going back to you other post about how you wouldn't because you wouldn't jeapordise your relationship.. what if your relationship wasn't in jeapardy and he was free from the emotional burdens that are jealousy and insecurity which seems to be the big issues.
> 
> If he was 100% fine with you being with another man occasionally and he understood and accepted our desires and behaviours, if you knew you would come home after and you relationship remained unaffected, would you?


Jealousy is a natural and instinctual feeling. Evolutionarily speaking, my husbands instinct is to ensure that the children I bear are his and so it is natural for him to not want me to sleep with another man. And it is also natural for me to be jealous if he tries to procreate with (or shag) another female as I need him as the provider for my children and not someone elses. This primitive jealousy people feel is natural...it's not socially constructed.

At this moment in time, I would not want to sleep with another man, even if my husband was perfectly happy with it. Excluding procreation, sex seems to serve two general purposes; bonding and physical enjoyment. I only want to bond with the one person that I love and wish to raise children with. And I get the physical enjoyment part with my husband too. So why would I need to go elsewhere?

Your comment that 'most people have the desire to have multiple partners' is, in my opinion, over exaggerated. The word 'desire' seems too strong for me. I of course have eyes and can be attracted to other men but it never results in a desire to sleep with them. The closest I've gotten to that is a sex dream about Matthew McConaughey :laugh: Someone else described it pretty well earlier in this thread...that it's more just a fantasy and really quite meaningless....there's no strong urge that I'm fighting. If there was then I don't think I'd be in a relationship.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

martyk007 said:


> I've been with my bird since i was 18 and now i'm 26 she is till the only person i have ever had sex with, its a good thing and a bad thing in the sense that i always wondered what it would be like with another girl, is the grass greener sort of thing? I have went with other girls during the time i have been with her but it didnt feel right and i soon found out the grass is not always greener and i also felt really bad aswell so i'm glad i havent had full blown sex with anyone else but the temptation is always there especially after a few beer lol


The grass is not always greener.

My first ever girlfriend was the woman I lost my virginity to (and vice versa).

She was one of those very rare women who could orgasm just through regular penetration, and more often than not in multiples. I thought this was normal, proper and correct - why shouldn't it be.

I never understood what everyone else was going on about regarding orgasm difficulty, or not through penetration, or needing manual stimulation etc.... they all must be **** in bed etc.

Well, we split up eventually.... and I then took a huge dose of reality from that day forwards. Sometimes you don't realise what you've got.

In stark contrast, my next long term girlfriend eventually told me I was doing it wrong and that her ex "used to do it like this....." Ego, hello ego, come in please, can you read me?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bixx said:


> Yet I still prefer girls!! LOL.


Lol....it's an interesting one tbh ...I don't mind batting for the other side but I always found in terms of relationships girls are just much as a pain n ass but in diff ways, they are more loyal faithful and understanding for sure but jeeeeez they drive me mad with their neediness and I always found the most beautiful stunning ones were the most boring in bed...horses for courses though I guess


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Right then. Here is the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth.
> 
> Humans are polygamous. Both men and women have an instinctive nature to be attracted to and seek sex from multiple partners, even while cohabiting with 1 long term partner. The female will seek out who she thinks will give them the healthiest baby. Without our technology and understanding of medicine our children wouldn't live long at all, so in a natural environment our women are supposed to have multiple children from multiple partners. If you are a man that is somewhat 'sub alpha' if you like.. if you arnt the most dominant of men then it's quite likely you can observe that during the period of your woman's ovulation her interest in sex with you will decrease, and her instinctive drive to seek out a stronger partner will be heightened. (Whether she acts on it is another matter).
> 
> ...


But who wrote this **** ......a man? Yours truely #alphabravofoxtrotfeminist :lol: :whistling:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I enjoy a flirt etc with others but I just cba to take it any further. Don't see the point it's just to much hassle and stress. Everyone is attracted to others it's natural but wether u act on it it's upto u.

On the other hand you could be missing out on a bit of fun for what? You ain't going to go home and say to the partner that you had a chance but turned it down. Then if you do it how do u feel after? I'd probably feel bad


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> But who wrote this **** ......a man? Yours truely #alphabravofoxtrotfeminist :lol: :whistling:


Probably, these are well documented traits in humanity and reproductive psychology, so yeah probably written by a man, I'd be suprised if a woman could handle something so complex

:tongue:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Probably, these are well documented traits in humanity and reproductive psychology, so yeah probably written by a man, I'd be suprised if a woman could handle something so complex
> 
> :tongue:


Can't say it would be great bedtime reading so il have to take ur word on it....for now


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Right then. Here is the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth.
> 
> Humans are polygamous. Both men and women have an instinctive nature to be attracted to and seek sex from multiple partners, even while cohabiting with 1 long term partner. The female will seek out who she thinks will give them the healthiest baby. Without our technology and understanding of medicine our children wouldn't live long at all, so in a natural environment our women are supposed to have multiple children from multiple partners. If you are a man that is somewhat 'sub alpha' if you like.. if you arnt the most dominant of men then it's quite likely you can observe that during the period of your woman's ovulation her interest in sex with you will decrease, and her instinctive drive to seek out a stronger partner will be heightened. (Whether she acts on it is another matter).
> 
> ...


Percentage of men and women who would eat delicious food all of the time if it were free/no stigma on being fat = 100%. Does that mean we should all embrace our evolutionary drive to consume constantly? Probably not!

The fact that you wouldn't and couldn't advocate polygamy if reliable contraception didn't exist destroys the natural and biological element of your argument


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

frenchpress said:


> Percentage of men and women who would eat delicious food all of the time if it were free/no stigma on being fat = 100%. Does that mean we should all embrace our evolutionary drive to consume constantly? Probably not!
> 
> The fact that you *wouldn't and couldn't advocate polygamy if reliable contraception didn't exist *destroys the natural and biological element of your argument


I was thinking this just last night. The introduction of contraception is a considerable factor in today's attitudes towards polygamy and affairs.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

frenchpress said:


> Percentage of men and women who would eat delicious food all of the time if it were free/no stigma on being fat = 100%. Does that mean we should all embrace our evolutionary drive to consume constantly? Probably not!
> 
> The fact that you wouldn't and couldn't advocate polygamy if reliable contraception didn't exist destroys the natural and biological element of your argument


Actually.. The brain has an anti fat function.. Once you no longer need anymore food your brain will tell you not to eat anymore, it's no longer pleasurable. However processed foods with high fat and sugar contents completely bypass this function, it literally turns it off. So you can eat and eat and eat till you are 350lb, something you will never do on a diet of rice and veg or any other natural healthy foods.

As for contraception.. Iv never used it, so doesn't invalidate any point.


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

EctoSize said:


> This is bullsh!t


Dont jinx yourself


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Actually.. The brain has an anti fat function.. Once you no longer need anymore food your brain will tell you not to eat anymore, it's no longer pleasurable. However processed foods with high fat and sugar contents completely bypass this function, it literally turns it off. So you can eat and eat and eat till you are 350lb, something you will never do on a diet of rice and veg or any other natural healthy foods.
> 
> As for contraception.. Iv never used it, so doesn't invalidate any point.


Wonder why your partner was hesitant about partner swapping. Why would you put a woman you love at risk like that :S

Your a rich guy what if you knock one of em up ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Wonder why your partner was hesitant about partner swapping. Why would you put a woman you love at risk like that :S
> 
> Your a rich guy what if you knock one of em up ?


She was hesitant because of insecurity. She barebacks her **** buddy.

Iv barebacked almost 60 women multiple times, some of them for weeks and months, only person iv ever impregnated was my Mrs lol. Iv been very lucky, my willy is still attached too lol.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> She was hesitant because of insecurity. She barebacks her **** buddy.
> 
> Iv barebacked almost 60 women multiple times, some of them for weeks and months, only person iv ever impregnated was my Mrs lol. Iv been very lucky, my willy is still attached too lol.


Fair play that is insane rofl. What if her fk buddy catches something and gives it to your missus. I bareback ed for 2 years then caught chlamydia taught me a massive lesson and now only bareback long term relation ships.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Fair play that is insane rofl. What if her fk buddy catches something and gives it to your missus. I bareback ed for 2 years then caught chlamydia taught me a massive lesson and now only bareback long term relation ships.


Don't let the clap put you off mate it ain't nothing but a ting. Box of meds and your good as new :lol:

I got tested 10 women ago and came back clear, **** knows how, my ex used to gang bang everyone so how I didn't catch aids from her I do not know. The sex god has always looked after tekkers


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Don't let the clap put you off mate it ain't nothing but a ting. Box of meds and your good as new :lol:
> 
> I got tested 10 women ago and came back clear, **** knows how, my ex used to gang bang everyone so how I didn't catch aids from her I do not know. The sex god has always looked after tekkers


To many friends knocked up strangers lol fk that.


----------

